# Grinder/Tormek stand - sharpening centre



## Farmer Giles (16 Mar 2014)

I was sick of my sharpening kit not having a proper home and being all over the place. Tormek jigs, honing guides, honing fluid/paste, tools waiting to be sharpened etc. so I have started building what I hope will be my ideal mobile stand for bench grinder, Tormek, honing plate and possibly my angle grinders, emery paper, Abranet sanding kit etc. This is work in progress and definitely a prototype. The WIP is here, however here's diagram of the design so far without the deliberate mistake on the diagram on the other site 






Cheers
Andy


----------



## Grahamshed (17 Mar 2014)

Looks useful. I am thinking about one for ny pro edge and belts.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (17 Mar 2014)

I recommend you do. With turning, sharpening is a fundamental part of the process and your station should be right next to the lathe.


----------



## Farmer Giles (23 Mar 2014)

The design continues to evolve, the main thing was the addition of a bar at each end to hang angle grinders off, however this is work in progress, need to add a dust cover above them to stop bench grinder dust ingress and a tray for the angle grinder plug and lead to be tidied into. Underneath the tool box is where I will put my abranet sanding gear and other abrasives including grinding disks and emery cloth rolls, I'm still working on this.

There will be a 4 way socket block behind the toolbox with a 5m lead for the bench grinder, Tormek and magnifier/light. The toolbox changed from a Sealey to the Britool, the Sealey is now in the wife's sewing room :wink:. Behind the tool box is a space for more lapping film, aerosols etc. I need to make a cover for the glass honing plate.

I have to add a stand for the face shield near the bench grinder, I have added a sliding jig holder in front of the grinder. Not my best welding so my angle grinders have seen some use 






Cheers
Andy


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (23 Mar 2014)

Nice Andy....but you have two sides without any gadgets on!


----------



## Farmer Giles (23 Mar 2014)

I haven't finished yet Bob


----------



## Grahamshed (23 Mar 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":25m52z02 said:


> Nice Andy....but you have two sides without any gadgets on!


Give him time Bob. Give him time


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (23 Mar 2014)

I wait with baited breath


----------

